# Deacons: Husbands of 1 wife



## Gregg (Sep 28, 2005)

In the qualifications of a Deacon which state "the husband of one wife"... Does this mean a man must be married to serve as a Deacon, or speaking of not more than 1 wife if he is married?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> In the qualifications of a Deacon which state "the husband of one wife"... Does this mean a man must be married to serve as a Deacon, or speaking of not more than 1 wife if he is married?



No. The same requirement is given 1 Tim 3:2 of elders, and Paul was an elder.


----------



## pastorway (Sep 28, 2005)

the phrase "husband of one wife" does not refer to marital status (ie. must be married, one wife at a time, one wife for life, etc). It can be literally translated "a one woman man" and refers to purity - if he is single he is pure and honorable, if he is married, he is a faithful husband to his wife.

Phillip


----------



## Gregg (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Fred. Were all the Apostles elders?


----------



## Gregg (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> the phrase "husband of one wife" does not refer to marital status (ie. must be married, one wife at a time, one wife for life, etc). It can be literally translated "a one woman man" and refers to purity - if he is single he is pure and honorable, if he is married, he is a faithful husband to his wife.
> 
> Phillip



Thanks Pastor.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> the phrase "husband of one wife" does not refer to marital status (ie. must be married, one wife at a time, one wife for life, etc). It can be literally translated "a one woman man" and refers to purity - if he is single he is pure and honorable, if he is married, he is a faithful husband to his wife.
> 
> Phillip



I certainly hope so otherwise I would have to resign from my office.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> Thanks Fred. Were all the Apostles elders?



Yes.


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Gregg_
> ...



I'll take the contrary view, that the deacon and elder should be married (and even a father). 1 Tim 3:4 and 1 Tim 3:12 show that managing the household and the children are a visible evidence of his ability to manage the household of God.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



I would agree that it would be _preferred_. But you are not about to disqualify Paul, are you?


----------



## SRoper (Sep 29, 2005)

How can it be preferred when Paul notes that the married man's attention is divided? Do you mean preferred in that it is easier to discern that the man is qualified or that he is better able to discharge his duties as an elder or deacon?


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 29, 2005)

The Book of Mormon says a deacon can be a husband of nine wives...
:bigsmile:


----------



## pastorway (Sep 29, 2005)

so a man cannot be an elder or deacon until he is married and has children?

That is simply not what the Text is saying, for this indeed would disqualify Paul. And what about those who cannot have children???

The fact is that the qualifications listed in 1 Timothy 3 and Titus 1 have a list that starts with an elder being "above reproach" and a deacon being "blameless" and all of the qualities that follow modify being above reproach or blameless - so not all qualities must be present, but the ones that apply to him must measure up to being above reproach and blameless.

To insist otherwise is to misread the text.

Phillip


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> so a man cannot be an elder or deacon until he is married and has children?
> 
> That is simply not what the Text is saying, for this indeed would disqualify Paul. And what about those who cannot have children???
> ...




 I just went round and round with someone in another discussion group on this very issue.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> The fact is that the qualifications listed in 1 Timothy 3 and Titus 1 have a list that starts with an elder being "above reproach" and a deacon being "blameless" and all of the qualities that follow modify being above reproach or blameless - so not all qualities must be present, but the ones that apply to him must measure up to being above reproach and blameless.
> Phillip



Excellent point. I'll store that one away in the recesses of my mind for future use.


----------

